# Mens scents



## Traceyann (Dec 9, 2011)

I am looking for some nice mens scents, what do you all reccomend for CP?

Bearing in mind i'm in Australia. I do like BB as a supplier as well , but am open to suggestions.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 10, 2011)

I just bought some Day Star fragrances.  I am going to soap Hunter's Moon tonight.  If it turns out as nice as in the bottle it will be a good one.  They have some 2oz sampler deals that are good.  It looks like their international shipping is $13.50 under 3#.


----------



## Relle (Dec 10, 2011)

NCS - I've done Drakkar    and Cool Water   , also Aniseed which goes down well with men. All are good.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Relle whos NCS


----------



## Relle (Dec 10, 2011)

Natural Candle Supply in Sydney.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 10, 2011)

ok thanks , I thought it may have been them but just thought I had better check , are they the sweet cakes brand?


----------



## Relle (Dec 10, 2011)

Cool Water is SC, Drakkar is in the FO section of the candle part and Aniseed is in the EO section.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 10, 2011)

My favourite for men is sweetcakes Cool Water from NCS.  Another fav is BB Oatmeal Strout ... I make this one with beer instead of water.  I've also found men seem to like lemon myrtle (EO) and most citrus and spicy flavours.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 10, 2011)

what about the bay rum?? anyone tried it


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just soaped with Eros, from Sensory Perfection (UK site), it smells gorgeous, a bit like JPG


----------



## lsg (Dec 10, 2011)

You can make your own "Old Spice" dup. by using equal parts sandalwood and allspice essential oils.  If you don't want to use expensive sandalwood e.o., you might try it with a good sandalwood fragrance oil.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2011)

Traceyann not sure if you order from overseas but Bayrum from Oregon Trail is very very nice :0)


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2011)

From Aussie Soap Supplies Cedar and Saffron is an awesome scent and is something along the lines of the Spiced Mahogany


----------



## SoapyD (Dec 14, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Traceyann not sure if you order from overseas but Bayrum from Oregon Trail is very very nice :0)



This!  I soaped it and it smells wonderful!  I have to keep DH hands off the soap, because they've only been curing 3 1/2 weeks and he's DYING to use it.


----------



## Relle (Dec 14, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> My favourite for men is sweetcakes Cool Water from NCS.  Another fav is BB Oatmeal Strout ... I make this one with beer instead of water.  I've also found men seem to like lemon myrtle (EO) and most citrus and spicy flavours.



Kaz, where can you get lemon myrtle EO here ?


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2011)

SoapyD said:
			
		

> Lyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soapyD he will smell soooooo good after showering with it, I love to snuggle up to hubby after he has used it   . Love OT and have several new ones to try


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 15, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Dragonkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I buy it on ebay ... there's quite a few suppliers here in Oz and I buy it from the one with the best price.  It's an EO that sticks well in CP soap and is a real aussie flavour.  I put green embeds in my lemon myrtle and call it 'aussie myrtle'.  LOL


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 15, 2011)

I buy my Lemon Myrtle from Escentials, its very nice and sticks well, one of my most popular soaps


----------



## honor435 (Dec 15, 2011)

I like bay rum, but I really adore "black canyon" from peakcandles.com( they have a body safe line), I cant make it fast enough, I havent found one guy that didnt like it.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 15, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I like bay rum, but I really adore "black canyon" from peakcandles.com( they have a body safe line), I cant make it fast enough, I havent found one guy that didnt like it.


I have read many good reviews of this scent but sadly peaks dont do international so cant try the scents from them
I soaped perfect man from Natures Garden last night and it is soooooooooo good!!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Dec 16, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> honor435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Perfect Man from NG is my favorite men scent.  It's so YUMMY!


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 16, 2011)

Lyn, do we have a supplier for Natures Garden here in OZ? if not what is their shipping like price wise


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 17, 2011)

No we dont but they have flat rate shipping so it is pretty good when you consider most the bottles cost a lot less than those available here. I usually buy around 6 16oz bottle at a time and get charged a flatrate of 45.50 US. Tracy PM me if you want a list of a few really nice ones soaped :0)


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 17, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> The Perfect Man from NG is my favorite men scent.  It's so YUMMY!



NancyRogers I just soaped this the other night and it is really nice smells so fresh and Mmmmmmm soaps beautifully as well


----------



## paillo (Dec 17, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I like bay rum, but I really adore "black canyon" from peakcandles.com( they have a body safe line), I cant make it fast enough, I havent found one guy that didnt like it.



i adore peak's black canyon too, find myself with my head in that curing shelf rather often. it discolors a lot, so i make it with activated charcoal and moroccan red clay. my so won't let me run out, and i discovered a stash he's hoarding just in case i sell it all  and yes, men seem to love it.

i always sell out of bay rum really fast, but i can't stand the scent so don't make it very often


----------



## honor435 (Dec 23, 2011)

I made bay rum and sold it out, but I dont really love it, gotta make more black canyon, im out!


----------



## Bama (Dec 26, 2011)

I tried one I havent used before from NG and it is named Driftwood. Fantastic smell. Behaved great but has a lot of vanillin in it so it turned dark like chocolate. Definitely looks like a man soap and smells divine.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jan 7, 2012)

My son (21yo) can't get enough of the NG Manly Man - however, I renamed it Mountain Meadow.

He will text me "ma, can you bring me a manly mountain meadow man".  I say, "sure hun, how many"?..  it is hysterical.


----------



## nagginwitch (Jan 7, 2012)

*fragrance oils*

a few years ago my husband was deployed to iraq and purchased some perfume oils from a street vendor.  i used about 5cc for 40 oz oils in cp soap and they turned out real well.  

last week I purchased 9 different scents of perfume oils from a site that advertised that their oils were uncut.  i used 6-7cc per 40oz oil batch and I cannot smell them at all.

is there a vendor for perfume oils that you would recommend and how much would you use per pound of oils?

I'm thinking that the iraq purchase was just so much stronger, too strong for direct skin application in my opinion.  that's why I tried them in the soap.  the perfume oils i purchased state-side can be used directly on the skin and smelled nice.


----------

